# Redesigned trophies / Submission period ending soon for all Fair Contests!



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2014)

Heeeeaaaads up, everybody, the old trophies have gone under a bit of a redesign. All past winners will receive the update, and any current or future contests will use these, instead:












Sayonara, trophies of old...








Speaking of contests, be sure to participate in the Carousel of Contests for a chance to win yourself a trophy! You've got until *December 18th at 11:59PM Fair Time* to submit your entries!


----------



## Justin (Dec 16, 2014)

Hope you all are as pleased with these as much as I am! Get those contest entries in for us to judge ASAP!


----------



## Murray (Dec 16, 2014)

o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## Javocado (Dec 16, 2014)

Those look amazing!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 16, 2014)

I love this.


----------



## Amyy (Dec 16, 2014)

oooo fancy!

they look like chess pieces with the leaf on top


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 16, 2014)

Almost as good as those pokeball raffle tix


----------



## kassie (Dec 16, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 16, 2014)

Sooo shiny <3


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2014)

awww, glad you guys like them

a bit overdue to be honest, the old ones i made were kinda crappy.


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 16, 2014)

* 3 * ..._fantastic_ new designs - thank you!! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 16, 2014)

Leaf bishops!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 16, 2014)

OMG I LOVE THEM I WANT TO WIN SOOOO MUCH MORE. NOW


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 16, 2014)

Soooo pretty *0*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 16, 2014)

Those are amazing! Well done Thunder!


----------



## effluo (Dec 16, 2014)

They look much better now. More suiting. ^__^


----------



## kasane (Dec 16, 2014)

Cool! owo
gr8 m8 i r8 8/8


----------



## Megan. (Dec 16, 2014)

They look great.


----------



## nard (Dec 16, 2014)

I want to win a contest now. .n.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

>tfw image hosting site is blocked @ school


----------



## catarinalucio (Dec 16, 2014)

They look gorgeous! ^-^


----------



## Zane (Dec 16, 2014)

Ooooo those look awesome! Very nice.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 16, 2014)

Love them!

But how do you pick it up... It might be heavy.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

They look really nice


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

The new trophies are fab! Very classy, what a clever clogs Thunder is ^_^


----------



## Lassy (Dec 16, 2014)

Hmmm classy!


----------



## azukitan (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm lovin' the new trophy design! Haha, now if only you could redesign DeviantArt's new logo...


----------



## Libra (Dec 16, 2014)

Those are amazing! Wonderful work, Thunder! <3


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh, nice, the trophies just received a stats boost. 



> + 20 Aesthetics (*+ 15*)
> + 10 Bragging Rights
> 100% chance of Rainbow Feather
> 100% chance of all the Tickets


And they were already the 'ultimate' item!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 16, 2014)

these look so awesome! I want them even more now tbh.


----------



## pengutango (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow! The new trophy designs look great! I definitely wanna win more now, despite how unlikely that is. XD


----------



## WonderK (Dec 17, 2014)

Dang. Those look beautiful. Kudos to those responsible for the new design.


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow, the designs are fantastic! Awesome _awesome_ work!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2014)

Excellent work on the trophies Thunder! They're definitely more fitting to TBT now.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 17, 2014)

420 swag 10/10.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 17, 2014)

I like the new trophies they look really amaze


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 20, 2014)

These look so cool<3


----------

